
Apple's New Privacy Policy Updates: What You Need to Know - gardaani
http://headway.io/blog/apple-app-store-new-privacy-policy-what-you-need-to-know/
======
kennywinker
Article has section about “why they are enforcing this now” but doesn’t
mention gdpr. eye-roll.gif

~~~
markovbot
It's not Apple's job to enforce the GDPR on apps in it's app store

------
benologist
One thing I don't understand with Apple's approach to privacy and their claims
of customers not being the product, is why they then sell their customers in
bulk to Google to monetize all that private data.

[https://www.phonearena.com/news/Google-Apple-default-
search-...](https://www.phonearena.com/news/Google-Apple-default-search-
engine-iOS-deal_id109385)

~~~
bilbo0s
> _why they then sell their customers in bulk to Google to monetize all that
> private data..._

That's easy. Because if Apple were to disallow the use of the google search
engine on their phones and web browser they'd find themselves slapped with an
anti-trust monopolistic practices suit faster than you can say "Google
Lobbyist".

I mean, if they wanted to, they could _try_ using the whole, "customer
privacy" excuse in open court. But like the famous meme says:

"Oohhh that's a bold strategy Cotton. Let's see how it works out for 'em?"

I wouldn't be too sanguine about their chances of surviving such an openly
hostile action to a clear competitor.

Apple does the next best thing, it gives _you_ the option not to use Google.
But it doesn't make that choice _for_ you.

~~~
dwighttk
Not making Google the default search engine would not lead to an antitrust
suit. Even if Apple were a monopoly, setting some other search engine to the
default wouldn't be a problem.

GP seems to be overstating what Apple is selling, which is just the default
internet search function, not the private data that is stored on the phone.
Sure, I'd love it if Apple went with a different search engine as the default,
and Google is most definitely getting access to information through that
partnership when Apple's customers search on Google, but it is not from Apple
giving Google access to anything on the phone that you'd assume was being kept
from them.

~~~
yoz-y
Had Apple had a monopoly I can imagine that iOS would have to be a bit
different though. At least in Europe it's quite possible that the default
search engine would have to become a "first run option" in a similar fashion
to the browser selection in Windows.

